# My cool mobility scooter lowrider chopper build - advice



## thenoob (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi guys


Well this is my first build... I'm starting real basic!! Bit it's cool.. I present my lowrider mobility scooter build.

This thing had a 24volt system which currently works , but the old shunt mount motor just blew a bushing , plus it's old and loud and want to upgrade it.

System underneath is real basic... Belt driven off the motor and seperate chain driven for the sprocket... That's it no controller etc.

Questions:

1. Want to upgrade it so I can get some punch out of it. I drove it before I noticed the bushing problem and it goes, but I want it smoothe running and peppy for fun.

2. I have 2 brand new 12 volt batteries, don't mind going to 36v for performance if you guys think I'll get more out of it. I need decent range too!

The plan cosmetically is for ape hanger bars, chopper forks and a banana kin and queen seat, just so you know where I'm going with it.

Performance first tho, let me know your thoughts, I got the thing for free!'

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## thenoob (Oct 28, 2010)

More pics, as you can see in the first pic, motor was mounted outside on the side of the housing


----------



## thenoob (Oct 28, 2010)

Hard to make out sorry for the bad pic but here is the basic setup, here is the guys underneath... Belt is off the motor shaft


----------



## thenoob (Oct 28, 2010)

Some videos when we first fired it up. All I had was a toggle switch so when we turned it on it was max torqued... Too speed lol!!

http://youtu.be/empBh6prNjg

http://youtu.be/nR75PvAg-a4


----------



## thenoob (Oct 28, 2010)

Well I'm going to just plow ahead if anyone has any insight please share

Stripped it all down starting to brush the aluminum 
... Fabbing up some ideas for looks... Needs a springer front for sure


----------

